# Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

*Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Würde mich deutlich mehr dafür interessieren, wenn die Spiele etwas preiswerter wären. Nur für einige Kurse dann 45 € auf den Tisch zu legen ist mir als "Gelegenheitsgolfer" doch etwas viel.


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Nali, ich glaube du bist der Übeltäter, denn du bist der Erste, der darunter seinen Comment abgibt  .
Übrigens: Minigolf (in real) ist ganz lustig, aber am PC...?


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




*vw* golf ?

golf*krieg *?


----------



## Harlekin (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.07.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is das jetz die 4. oder 5. Umfrage zum Thema Golf?


----------



## martinius (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Álso den Film "Caddyshag"  fand ich spitze.



Ansonsten ist Golf tierisch öde.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Spätestens seit dieser UmfrageFlut zum Thema Golf habe ich jedes Interesse an PC Golfspielen verloren.   

rya,
Worrel


----------



## heimer61 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

Zum Thema Golf fällt mir ein: tiefer, härter, breiter   

wann kommt endlich nfsu2 ???   

mit golf spielen hab ich sonst nix am hut...


----------



## opppo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich mag golf sehr, schau es mir gern mal im tv an (mit gutem kommentar, also eurosport, sportkanal gibt es ja seit jahren nicht mehr  )

da man hier aber in nem spielemag ist:
hab schon auf den c64 golf gespielt
bei golfspielen hängt viel davon ab wie man denn schlagen kann, zweiklick, drei klick, oder die mouse schwingen (gabs zb bei jn2)
da kann man so allgemein nicht von interesse am golfspiel reden, sondern muß die umsetzungen sich einzeln ansehen


----------



## Benutzername (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nicht im Geringsten. Daran ändern auch die Newsmeldungen und Umfragen, die hier in die Tausenden gehen, nichts.


----------



## Bernd-81 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

au backe...

jetzt hab ich doch glatt GOTT gelesen...

und ich dachte mir noch so beim voten, was bringt denen die information...

na golf am pc ist geil.. siehe der legendäre tiger woods thread


----------



## Trancemaster (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

*genööööööööööööööööööööööööörft guck*

Nie wieder Golf!!!

Was kommt als nächstes? Wasserball?


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Trancemaster am 23.07.2004 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *genööööööööööööööööööööööööörft guck*
> 
> Nie wieder Golf!!!
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Wasserball?



Synchronschwimmen der Männer ...
Gewichtheben der chinesischen Frauen ...


----------



## yogijs (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Trancemaster am 23.07.2004 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *genööööööööööööööööööööööööörft guck*
> 
> Nie wieder Golf!!!
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Wasserball?





Baumstammwerfen im schottischen Hochland


----------



## bkc (2. August 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Benutzername am 21.07.2004 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wollen uns doch verarschen


----------



## darkprojekt2 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Muradin_Bronzebeard am 20.07.2004 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Minigolf (in real) ist ganz lustig, aber am PC...?


oh, es gibt ganz unterhaltende Online-Varianten für den PC

z.B. http://www.jippii.ch/jspde/games/index.jsp


----------



## Null-Bock (6. August 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Harlekin am 20.07.2004 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.07.2004 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





häng vor die 4 oder 5 noch ne eins, dann hast dus


----------



## Null-Bock (6. August 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*

und ich würde mal gerne wissen, welcher VOLLASSI (ich weiss ich riskiere einen bann) immer diese scheiss golf threats startet (!!!!!!!!)


----------



## _Slayer_ (10. August 2004)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für das Thema Golf?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.07.2004 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




witzbold?


----------

